# 30 Rl-s Likes/dislikes



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum but have found lots of great information already. This seems to be a great site!

My question is for owners of the 30 RL-S. I would of had a new one in my yard this week, but the dealer I negotiated the best price with is going out of business in two weeks and I decided to pay the additional amount at another dealer that I hope will be around awhile.

I am purchasing one later this week and was wondering how this model has worked for everyone? My main concern is the length. I'm upgrading from a 25' Coachman and am unsure about the additional 8'. My TV will not be a problem, I'm using a F350 and haven't found anything yet it wouldn't handle, but I was thinking of moving it around at some of the campgrounds I like.

Any responses about this unit will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Steve,

Welcome to OUTBACKERS.
Unfortunately I think that there is only one 30-RLS owner on the site (too new).
Certainly is a beautiful rig. You might get to do the initial testing and reporting








Enjoy, and be sure to tell us all about it.

Jared


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I am a new owner of a 30RLS. My TV is a Nissan Armada, which works fine. I have only parked it in an RV park once (a week ago) and had a straight shot to back it in. The only comments I have on backing it are:

1. Tail swing - This thing has a lot of trailer behind the axles, so you have to watch that tail swinging out.
2. Response - The first time I backed it (into our storage facility) I immediately noticed that it is a bit slow to respond to my inputs. It absolutely requires a spotter behind the trailer for any backing maneuvers.

We are taking it down to Blanco State Park in Blanco, Texas in a couple of weeks, so that will be my first "real" backing into an RV space. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

I've had my 30rls for a month now. Had a couple of problems that were straightened out and everything seems to be great. My learning experience with this is make sure you have a good dealer. The problems were not with the outback but with components made elsewhere. So far I love the camper and it handles great. I am towing with a Nissan Titan and I have no problems with control. 
Steve


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

proffsionl said:


> ........It absolutely requires a spotter behind the trailer for any backing maneuvers.
> [snapback]27752[/snapback]​


I'll be picking ours up tomorrow







and cant wait. I will be parking it in my yard which is pretty big and will make sure I have a spotter.... as it will be about a 100 foot run in reverse to park it....


----------



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

I piurchased my 30RLS from Mike Thompson's RV. I came from the MH world and had 34' Class A towing a Dodge Grand Caravan behind. The total length was about 55'.

I have a total of about 50' with my Excursion TD and my 30RLS. I recently took it on a 2 lane road and it was okay however, it can be cumbersome. The actual length including the hitch is 33'5", which is something to consider.

Would I trade it? Heck no. I love the interior and floorplan. When I walked into it, I knew this was the right one. I did have some frightening moments of trailer sway with the length. I had the Reese Dual Cam setup, I am putting a HA on it this weekend along with the HA brake controller.

Sorry, I do not have much more information then that.


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Just brought home my new 30RLS last week. We previously owned a 27RBS.
My TV is 2004 F250. No problems pulling either one. I did notice a tail sway
on the new 30RLS but I adjusted my Reese sway and distribution alittle and it
seemed to correct some. I can put up with some towing discomfort for the
comfort inside. What a great interior, and the sound system - 4 speakers , 2
are in the sleeping area. Retiring next week and plan alot of camping.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Just brought home my 30 rls yesterday. No problems towing just a slight bounce occaisionally which I think I can alleviate with my Reese levelor. I set it up in my back yard and tried everything out. So far everything is fine except couple of screws missing and it blew a fuse when I ran the slide out. Possibly a shorted wire in the slide cable assembly.

I'd like to thank everyone who gave me their opinions on this unit. Your advice and insights where very helpful.

Steve


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

proffsionl said:


> We are taking it down to Blanco State Park in Blanco, Texas in a couple of weeks, so that will be my first "real" backing into an RV space. I'll let you know how it goes.
> [snapback]27752[/snapback]​


Hey proffsionl,

Have you camped at Blanco State Park before? I'd like some input on it. The park is real close to my place, but I haven't been there yet. Going to Inkws Lake State park this weekend though.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## ntymidtr (Feb 3, 2005)

My wife and I bought our 30RLS TT just over a month ago. We have a Chevy Silverado 1500 with the Equi-l-izer hitch. Pulls great with little to no imput from me needed while towing it. As for the inside and overall quality of this trailer, we are delighted. Anxious to see how the next several months go and how all the other 30RLS owners are getting along.

I think the rounded front and the enclosed bottom really help with the towing stability of this TT. I won't be tackling any mountains any time soon but the northern plains don't offer too much in the line of mountains









Thanks,
NTYMIDTR


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Well.... I'm not exactly the happiest person right now, though I guess it could be worse.

We brought it home last Tuesday, but really never had a chance to play with it that much. Over the weekend, I went to run the slide out (we did this at the dealer with no problem) and it wont move, but the motor is clicking away...... I called the dealer to make sure there wasn't something I was doing wrong or forgot and he said there wasn't. He asked me if I could get under it with a 5/8 socket and give the motor a turn or two using the "emergency" nut that is on the end of the motor shaft. I do it and the slide moves all the way out....... I breath a sigh of relief. EXCEPT when I run it back in and try to run it out again, it is again stuck! I crawl under the camper with socket in hand and again give it another turn or two and it runs out with no problem.

I just got off the phone with the dealer and he tells me that in fact that unit had that problem before I picked it up, but they thought they fixed it by changing the motor......







Great, I said... so I bought a camper with a known problem??







He says that he is going to have to call the factory to see where to go from here because they already checked all the adjustments..... He did ask me to go back under the camper and remove the little "emergency" nut from the motor shaft to see if that makes any difference. He thinks that when the motor is run all the way in that the nut is jamming into the motor case. I don't see that as being the problem but who knows...... I'll let you know how it turns out.

It just takes a bit of the fun out..... but like I said, I guess it could be worse. At least I can still get the slide to work. We are leaving on our first camping trip in it this Saturday and wont be able to bring it to the dealer before that.... wish me luck!









Keith


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Keith â€"

I had read that you are around the New Orleans area, did you purchase from Steveâ€™s RV? I am in Chalmette and we are waiting for our 27RSDS to come in.







It should be here sometime between now and the first week of April. If you did buy from Steve, how does he do the PDI? How long did they actually spend with you? I printed that PDI list that was written by this Tom Boles guy. I am so glad that I found that thing! Great information!







Since I am going to follow that thing like a bible on Sunday







They will not be getting rid of me that quickly.







I figure that they will fix any problems that I find a lot quicker before I cut the check and sign on the bottom line rather than find the problems later on and have to wait for service.

Chris


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Chris action

Yes, I did get it from Steve and he is very good and I do feel that he is on top of this problem. All in all, I probably spent about four plus hours with him and his tech. The unfortunate part was we went over everything, but this problem didnt start till after I got home. Like I said, he told me that he thought it was fixed.

Last night I tried what he has asked, but that didnt fix it. I think its in the adjustment....... anyway we will be at Percy Quin from Friday till the following Friday. I may try to bring it back to him on that Saturday after this trip.

BTW... I bought this unit from him at the RV show in Kenner. It was mainly due to the fact that a Keystone factory rep was there who I talked to for a while about this model and a Larado from DixieRV. He told me that out of all the Keystone dealers in his area, Steve never has any complaints against him about service. I feel confident that he was telling the truth.

Later,
Keith


----------

